# 100W CFL for 10 bux



## fleshstain (Mar 28, 2006)

I noticed a lot of people on here, including myself, are using the spiral CFL's found pretty frequently at Wally's....I was at Home Depot about an hour ago and noticed they've got up to 100W CFL's in cool and warm for less than 10 bux....just thought i'd share....


----------



## yogi dc (Mar 28, 2006)

sounds like a good deal.


----------



## FireWeed (Mar 28, 2006)

do you know how many lumens the 100watt has i know the 42's i got at wal mart are 2700


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 28, 2006)

I was at homedepot and saw those 100watt cfls. However they do not fit in a standard lamp socket ballast (such as a lamp, or shop fixture). Make sure you buy the ballast that fits it. Also, the box it comes in does not show the lumen count


----------



## cratos (Mar 28, 2006)

ive got a question about the cfls. Are they 100watt equivilent (20-30watt actual) or are they 100 watt actual usage?


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeah man. When the cfl packages say 100watt, it means that it produces the equivalent of an old regular light bulb but actually uses like 65 watts.

I bought a General Purpose soft white compact floro at Wally-mart. It uses 45watts and at the same time it produces the amount of light a 150watt regular bulb produces. (2900 lumens and last 10 times longer, saving 84 dollars a year just using this bulb over the old fashioned bulbs of the past)


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 28, 2006)

The package will usally advertise the amount of wattage your saving.


----------



## yogi dc (Mar 28, 2006)

i am drunk right now so do not look at speling haha. you are right the cfl are rated as the equal amount of incondents < i dont know. but I think the person who posted the trend is saying that they offer 100 acual watts of cfl. lattter lol


----------



## cratos (Mar 28, 2006)

sicnarf said:
			
		

> Yeah man. When the cfl packages say 100watt, it means that it produces the equivalent of an old regular light bulb but actually uses like 65 watts.
> 
> I bought a General Purpose soft white compact floro at Wally-mart. It uses 45watts and at the same time it produces the amount of light a 150watt regular bulb produces. (2900 lumens and last 10 times longer, saving 84 dollars a year just using this bulb over the old fashioned bulbs of the past)



Right, i know that is how they are advertised, but I was wondering how people here are refering to them. When someone says they got a 100w cfl, does it mean that they really have a 30watt cfl? Or is there some giant cfl at the store that I just havnt found yet?


----------



## sicnarf (Mar 29, 2006)

I usally see people refere back to the actual bulb watts. Most know that when you mention floro and watts you usally are talking about actual bulb wattage.


----------



## fleshstain (Mar 29, 2006)

cratos said:
			
		

> ive got a question about the cfls. Are they 100watt equivilent (20-30watt actual) or are they 100 watt actual usage?


 
they're not 100W incandescent equivalents....they use 100W power....and the package didn't have anything about lumen output....i forgot to mention they were mogul base....but they did have 50 & 75 watters in standard socket....


----------



## Hick (Mar 29, 2006)

> ...i forgot to mention they were mogul base


a mogul base with a ballast I believe. I don't think that the 100 watt cfl's have the "built in" ballast.


----------



## fleshstain (Mar 29, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> a mogul base with a ballast I believe. I don't think that the 100 watt cfl's have the "built in" ballast.


 
just curious....does anyone know why some of CFL's have a built in ballast and some don't....i've got one that's 44 watts that has a built in ballast and a couple that are 24 watts that don't have it....the 24 watters fire up in a standard socket....just curious why some seem to need them and others don't....


----------



## cratos (Mar 29, 2006)

All flourecent lights have to have a ballast. The larger teh power usage, the larger the wattage. That is why the bigger bulbs must have an external balast, because it cant be fit inside the base of the bulb. If you compare the 24 watt bulb to a standard incandecent bulb youll see that the base where it screws in has a larger bulge. That is where the balast is.


----------



## Chicken (Mar 29, 2006)

i got 150watt CFL at home depote and it say it output 2600 lumen, life hour of 10,000 and energy watt usage of 42watt. This light costed me $9.89. This bulb was a hassel for me!!! because this bulb is a medium base. 
So i had to go to another hardware store and buy all the things i need to build a lamp kit. I bought socket, cord and all that stuff. So it all ended up costing me 65 bucks for 4 150watt CFL, and the lamp kit. (Lamp kit took me 2 hours to assemble. but it was worth it)


----------



## Mutt (Mar 30, 2006)

Chicken said:
			
		

> i got 150watt CFL at home depote and it say it output 2600 lumen, life hour of 10,000 and energy watt usage of 42watt.


 
Just for a note: its a 42 watt CFL. That 150W is the incadescent equivilent. It don't mean shit except for little old ladies trying to find a lamp light. but for growing it is 42W output. Its just marketing propaganda IMO.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 30, 2006)

cratos said:
			
		

> All flourecent lights have to have a ballast. The larger teh power usage, the larger the wattage. That is why the bigger bulbs must have an external balast, because it cant be fit inside the base of the bulb. If you compare the 24 watt bulb to a standard incandecent bulb youll see that the base where it screws in has a larger bulge. That is where the balast is.


I use a twin CFL 125 watt lights in a fixture. The setup cost me about 300 bucks. It puts out an outragous amount of light. I grow two mothers under it.

The lights are 125 Watt, 6400K, full spectrum daylight FLC125D's. 
http://www.hydroponicgarden.com/shopexd.asp?id=1027

The fixture is made so that the lights screw into each end. It's rectangular and is vented on the ends.

The ballast is in the base of this light.

Right now, I've got three Snow White seedlings under it bushing out nicely.


----------



## Hick (Mar 30, 2006)

> costing me 65 bucks for 4 150watt CFL,


...actually "4 @ _42_ watts" = 168 watts
for about another 20-25 $, you could have had a 400 watt HID. Which, BTW, is more effecient, less cost per lumen than flourescents.


----------



## fleshstain (Mar 30, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> The lights are 125 Watt, 6400K, full spectrum daylight FLC125D's.


hey Stoney....any idea on the lumen output on those 125 watters?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 30, 2006)

fleshstain said:
			
		

> hey Stoney....any idea on the lumen output on those 125 watters?


The *6400k bulb* is full spectrum bulb which promotes overall plant growth. 125 watt bulbs are 9,500 lumens. Average life span is 10,000 hours. Requires mogul fixture or socket and 110/120 volt outlet. Size 14" x 4" .

http://www.littlegreenhouse.com/accessory/lights.shtml


----------



## fleshstain (Mar 30, 2006)

do they work pretty good for your mothers?....about how much heat do they put off?....sorry for all the questions....i'm thinking of starting some seeds and finding a good mother but don't wanna use a halide for her....thanks for the help....


----------



## Chicken (Mar 30, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> ...actually "4 @ _42_ watts" = 168 watts
> for about another 20-25 $, you could have had a 400 watt HID. Which, BTW, is more effecient, less cost per lumen than flourescents.


 

i think you miss the part where i said i went to hardware store to buy light kit so its (light kit + bulb = 65).. but yeah your right though, i could of just went on and get HID


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 30, 2006)

fleshstain said:
			
		

> do they work pretty good for your mothers?....about how much heat do they put off?....sorry for all the questions....i'm thinking of starting some seeds and finding a good mother but don't wanna use a halide for her....thanks for the help....


For an area of two fully vegged plants this double 125 works outstanding. The plants get nice a bushy.

They don't put out much heat, but you still need proper ventilation.


----------

